# This is no joke square stool?



## Guest (Apr 13, 1999)

Sorry if this is graphic but has anyone ever had square stools? I did last night. It was actually a retangle shape. Perfectly formed. You can go ahead and laugh I am but I have never seen or heard of this . I know, what color was it? Yellow on 2 sides and brown on the other two. God this sounds so funny but as paranoid as we are about what we see in our toilets I was wondering if it meant anything bad or good for that matter.


----------



## Judy (Jan 2, 1999)

This really is funny! What a way to start my day! And I'm not even suppossed to be on this thing until night! To think I might have missed this!No seriously, I'm sure it concerns you. As you say we are all paronoid about these things..I cannot imagine what makes these thigs two colors but the same thing happens to me and I imagine the worst. Like maybe the dark part is actually blood etc. I wish someone could explain all these things to our satisfaction but it seems we'll just have to be left to wonder and imagine all kinds of bad things so that every bathroom experience is a nightmare!


----------



## JillAnn (Jan 19, 1999)

Mary,I KNOW that this concerns you and I AM taking this seriously so don't think that this answer is flip in any way....I would imagine that the difference in colors is the difference in two different things you ate.... I often see different consistensies (sp?) in my stools and just figure that a turkey sandwich and a bowl of spaghetti don't look the same going in, why should they look the same going out???







But as far as shape goes, when I'm really tense, tummy wise, I have these stools that are flat on the top and the bottom, I chalk it up to the fact that my intestines are so constricted that its making my stools funny shaped.I wouldn't worry too much unless it continues to happen on a regular basis... as far as yellow... I can only point you to the gallbladder gang... or it may just be something you ate that came out that color in the "end." Good luck!Jill


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 1999)

That is truly bizarre. Did it hurt coming out, or was it a result of prolonged constipation? It's important to consider the conditions under which this happened so you don't freak out if it happens again. As long as you weren't bloody in any way and it felt normal otherwise, I wouldn't worry. But then I'm not a doctor. You might want to give your gastroenterologist a call today and just ask about it. Stools tend to be all different shapes and colors. I often find bright orange and red bits that I know are undigested carrots and peppers (I seem to not be able to digest carrots) and it scares me but I know that since I have IBS, anything can happen in that department. Good luck


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 1999)

Maryt,Congratulations on being the first person I've heard of to manage getting a square "peg" through a round hole!!!!







Seriosly, I wish you all the best..I'm sure it's nothing to worry about.sass


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 1999)

Dear Mary,I am not going to touch this line with a 10 foot pole!Seriously, though, I have seen some odd things in the toilet bowl. Some people even find potatoes that look like Elvis. (I am sorry I couldn't resist.)I am sure it is nothing.Barbara


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

mary!!are you sure it was'nt a girlscout cookie







sorry i know it is not funny charlie


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 1999)

Are you sure you didn't accidentally drop a Snickers bar into the toilet?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 1999)

You guys are great. It is rather funny and I did wonder about the square peg in the round hole. I guess I should have taken a picture of it and sent it to American's funniest home videos. I'm sure its nothing and I do have IBS "C" so I think thats why it happened. If it keeps going on I'll save one for the doctor. I have always thought of myself as original but I didn't think I was that good.LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO I will keep you all posted as to what else may COME OUT of this. Maybe I just watch too much X-files or something. I'll call Chris Carter and ask him if he wants to do a show.


----------



## shelley (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey Mary,That's really bizarre! I know that stools can be different colors, because it happens to me. The sqaure shape, I can't explain. That's just wierd!Take Care,Shelley


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 1999)

Ouch! I just had a parallelogram!!!!! Seriously, that is the most bizarre thing....has it happenned again? We need Flux to explain this one to us!------------------"Do not go gentle into that good night.."


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 1999)

Janice, you had a square one as well? This is strange.I have seen light grem yellow, brown, dark brown but never square. Oh also blue frem blue berries.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 1999)

this is kinda of sick but I once accidentally ended up at a site where people were into poop, looking at it, I mean, it was some weird sexual fettish or something! I had been doing a search under "stools" because my roommate said she had green stools and wanted to know what that meant. I was so grossed out, has anyone ever heard of that before? I never knew people like that existed!as far as square stools, I have no idea, but nothing surprises me with this IBS anymore!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 1999)

How did I miss this thread the first time. We need to rename this board, to PWW POOP Watchers of the World...


----------



## Sisyphus (Dec 3, 2002)

sumsunnie - I think I ended up doing the same thing! When I first started looking for IBS stuff, I ended up at this poop site that was a "fetish" site. I was all alone at the time, but I actually felt myself blush like crazy! I know some people are obsessed by their bowels...but we IBS'ers are a little different than that!! LOL!


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

LOL!! A "square" poop!! Sorry, its just "weird" - don't mean to poke fun!! And a "poop" site - that must be the one my daughter and her boyfriend found accidentally when they were looking for "weird", the funny "weird" kind of thing on the net - they found some really bizaare poop things!!.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 1999)

Hey, how about changing your name to BLOCKBUSTER? We'll all remember you then. Just jokes. I can't imagine how it came out like that. does that mean that your bowel is more rectangular than round?Bizarre!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 1999)

What a hoot! I, too , like Jill Ann have stools flattened on the top and bottom - I just think it's when I'm really tense or there's not enough 'bulk' in your stools. I even called my MD about 'flat' stools and he said it was fine. As a few people stated, I'm a PoopWatcher too and there seems to be a great variety of colors depending on what you've eaten. karenr


----------

